# Paracord calculator website



## Richard Hinton (Jun 7, 2018)

Just thought I'd let you all know about a paracord calculator website that I've setup. It's new at the moment so has limited content, but will be building up with time. I'd love to get your feedback on it.

paracordcalculator.com


----------



## KayH (Jun 10, 2018)

Awesome! This is helpful for a newbie -


----------

